# Safety Assesments Melt & Pour.



## louisew (Aug 24, 2010)

I am new to this, just wondering if anyone can tell me where I can have my batches of melt and pour soap certified, Done abit of internet research but the prices are out this world. Cheapest one I have found is a shop called grapefruit for £101, does anyone know of a cheaper one and also I am confused on how to build up a batch number. I use melt & pour soap base and all my colours and scents are from sensory perfection, sorry to sound abit thick but I just dont understand all this written part of the soap making.


----------



## emilaid (Aug 25, 2010)

www.cosmeticsafetyassessment.com

Check out this web site for the best prices.
Their MP safety assessment is just £65 and it includes lots of variables which gives you flexibility when developing your product range.

Also included in the price is advice on listing ingredients, batch numbers, and how to keep your PIF (product information file).  They'll tell you everything that has to be included so don't worry!


----------

